
Using Apache Airflow to Create Data Infrastructure in the Public Sector - brunklb
https://www.astronomer.io/blog/using-apache-airflow-to-create-data-infrastructure/
======
ctull17
The city of San Diego also uses Airflow to populate their open data portal.

[https://data.sandiego.gov/stories/why-data-automation-
matter...](https://data.sandiego.gov/stories/why-data-automation-matters-data-
portals/)

~~~
tedmiston
This is an awesome find. I really think every organization can do the same
thing. Reporting and BI is stuck in this ten years ago phase and with Airflow
so much value is unlocked in automating the whole pipeline.

